# For newbies:Tank with livestock & plants and a tank livestock & without plants tests



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*For newbies:Tank with livestock & plants and a tank livestock & without plants tests*

Found this interesting bit while looking for java moss data.

http://www.bettatalk.com/java_moss.htm

So yah if you're starting out with live stock get some plants.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

In my experience, java moss needs moderate light to do well. A well-lit window-sill will do in the summer, but won't be enough in the winter. Java moss without enough light will turn yellowish and grow very slowly, if at all.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

"purple in color - high nitrite levels - BAD for fish"...  He could've at least let us know the difference in PPM?


----------

